# Ibis Cousin It



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

I came across an Ibis tandem at a local bike shop that I am interested in. Anbyone have info on these? From what I can find it is a Cousin It. Components are Suntour XC Pro, so it looks like it is from '92ish. The shop is asking $500 for it. Seem like a good deal? It is in nioce shape with a the matching pump, etc..


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Yes*

We ride a leter built Ibis Uncle Fester. It had Shimano 7 speed which I swapped up to 8 speed. I b ought it in great shape - like factory perfect- for a lot more than 500. It's a sweet bike and a great price. Grab it or PM me where it is......


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

jdub347 said:


> I came across an Ibis tandem at a local bike shop that I am interested in. Anbyone have info on these? From what I can find it is a Cousin It. Components are Suntour XC Pro, so it looks like it is from '92ish. The shop is asking $500 for it. Seem like a good deal? It is in nioce shape with a the matching pump, etc..


definitely a good deal, jump on it!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Get it without hesitation. (or tell Lutarious where it is.  )


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

$500! That's a pretty awesome deal. My wife and I rode an Uncle Fester (a non-optionable Cousin It) for many years. It's an incredible bike for either road or dirt. The faster you go, the better it feels. I also just picked up a Cousin It to replace the Fester we foolishly sold several year ago.


----------



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. I am a little tight on cash at the moment, so if anyone is in the Tucson, AZ area and is interested, it is at Ajo bikes here in town.


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

That's a superb deal. Put it on a credit card!


----------



## bush_belay (Oct 15, 2004)

*Get it*

^ Sweet paint job POG.

Killer deal for a quality tandem.


----------



## fauxpas48 (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll buy it depending on the size. Will they ship it to Oregon?


----------



## bush_belay (Oct 15, 2004)

*Call them*

Google them, call them and see.


----------



## fauxpas48 (Jul 20, 2007)

I called them.. standover height is 31.25 inches. Too Tall. Too Bad.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I just wanted to let you all know, the bike is gone. I have purchased it sight unseen and it is being shipped today. I have been looking for a moderate priced quality tandem for a while to ride with my son (I hate the tow behind I have him on right now). I passed on a Mikkelson for $900 earlier this year that I probably should have grabbed. 

According to the shop, it is black with confetti like paint splashes, in excellent shape with low mileage. While I am not crazy about the color, for the price, I can't pass it up. I will probably throw an Arai drag brake on it to help with braking chores and ride it as is for a while. 

I just have to put in a good word for the guys at Ajo Bike in Tuscon. They have been very nice, straightforward, and professional on the phone. I will post picts once I have it and it is set up.


----------



## bush_belay (Oct 15, 2004)

Can't wait to see a picture.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

CDMC said:


> According to the shop, it is black with confetti like paint splashes, in excellent shape with low mileage. While I am not crazy about the color, for the price, I can't pass it up. I will probably throw an Arai drag brake on it to help with braking chores and ride it as is for a while.


I think I've seen and example of that paint - there may have been a single that was painted like that and reviewed by _Bicycle Guide_ (?) years ago. It was a really sweet looking paint job.

It was my experience years ago that if you set the bike up with v-brakes, you won't need a drag brake. I experimented with virtually every cantilever, tried a pro-stop disc, and finally ended up with LX v-brakes and WTB dual compound gripmaster pads for awesome braking and most of my riding was off-road.

Post pics when you get it!


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

ssmike said:


> It was my experience years ago that if you set the bike up with v-brakes, you won't need a drag brake. I experimented with virtually every cantilever, tried a pro-stop disc, and finally ended up with LX v-brakes and WTB dual compound gripmaster pads for awesome braking and most of my riding was off-road.
> 
> Post pics when you get it!


Thanks for the tip on the V-brakes, I am already planning on converting it. I will still probably want a drag brake because I have had issues when riding with my son on the tow behind of overheating my discs on my hardtail on long descents. I'm a clyde (220 pounds), plus him (light at 35 pounds), and .long steep descents cause a lot of brake heat.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

CDMC said:


> Thanks for the tip on the V-brakes, I am already planning on converting it. I will still probably want a drag brake because I have had issues when riding with my son on the tow behind of overheating my discs on my hardtail on long descents. I'm a clyde (220 pounds), plus him (light at 35 pounds), and .long steep descents cause a lot of brake heat.


My wife and I were around the 300 lb combined weight and had plenty of long descents (think Crested Butte single track) with just the two canti brakes. V-brakes gave a bit more confidence for a fast stop.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

ssmike said:


> $500! That's a pretty awesome deal. My wife and I rode an Uncle Fester (a non-optionable Cousin It) for many years. It's an incredible bike for either road or dirt. The faster you go, the better it feels. I also just picked up a Cousin It to replace the Fester we foolishly sold several year ago.


hey, that looks oddly familiar. :skep:


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> hey, that looks oddly familiar. :skep:


Like my stem addition?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

ssmike said:


> Like my stem addition?


pretty slick. what shifters?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> pretty slick. what shifters?


Not sure yet. Those are some mysterious initialed Cinelli handlebars. I'll either do 9-speed bar end or 9-speed Ultegra. It will likely see more road duty that dirt.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Drag Brake*

We tip the scales at 325 together and rarely use the drag brake. I have XT cantis on there, adn a set of XTR cantis in a box should the previous set up fail for some reason. I like modern stuff, and disc brakes would be supreme, but I am not convinced that V brakes are that much better than a well set-up canti.


----------



## bigflax925 (Aug 15, 2004)

*Congrats, that's a steal!*

We have a Cousin It, one of the last ones in a "Standard" purple shade with silver decals.

Currently set up as enduro style with drop bars and some wide Boardwalk tires on it. It's smooth and rides like a dream.

We have Aerospokes on it and one day would love to replace them with some Phil hubbed wheels. But just can't justify it - those Aerospokes have been bombproof.

We tow a Chariot Cougar two trailer with our son, and I'm a Clyde, too. We haven't had a need for a drag brake. Running XT V's and DC 287 levers.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the additional information. I was supposed to get it Fri, but there was an error in the shipping address and it was sent via fed Ex Home delivery instead of standard ground so they are closed today. I should see it tomorrow.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Well, I may have gotten the deal of the century. The shop said the bike had been sitting for a while, so they gave me a break on the price, $400 plus the shipping, for $500 to my door. 

The bike is very clean. I would have to guess it has been ridden less than 100 miles in its life. I was going to change the shifters and rear deraileur out, but the bike is so nice the way it is, I am just going to leave it as is, minus a couple of minor changes (saddle, bars, brakes). 

Interesting things on this bike and questions for the vintage group.

1) I think it is a 1 1/8" headtube. How exactly do I tell with a threaded fork? The stem measures out at 25.3mm.

2) Strangly, the 29.4 seat-tube for the stoker has a 25.0 mm shim in it, but the seatpost is a 25.4, that is the reason that it isn't in there. I need to get that shim out. 

3) The front brakes are bit unique with the rods, never seen that. Any comments?


----------



## bigflax925 (Aug 15, 2004)

CDMC said:


> Well, I may have gotten the deal of the century. The shop said the bike had been sitting for a while, so they gave me a break on the price, $400 plus the shipping, for $500 to my door.
> 
> The bike is very clean. I would have to guess it has been ridden less than 100 miles in its life. I was going to change the shifters and rear deraileur out, but the bike is so nice the way it is, I am just going to leave it as is, minus a couple of minor changes (saddle, bars, brakes).
> 
> ...


Very, very nice. And a steal of a deal. 

The headset looks threaded, as it looks to have a top nut that Aheads don't have.

Not sure what the deal with the shim is. The previous owner may have had a favorite seatpost that was not available in that size? 

I believe the front brake has Odyssey Straddlerods. As I recall they were supposed to make dialing in your cantilevers easier.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

A steal at $5hundo shipped!

Nice pick up.


----------



## bush_belay (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice, wish I had room for another tandem.


----------



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

Glad someone got it. When I was checking the bike out at the shop, I though it may be an Evo (1 1/4") sized headset, but I really didn't give it much thought.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CDMC said:


> Well, I may have gotten the deal of the century. The shop said the bike had been sitting for a while, so they gave me a break on the price, $400 plus the shipping, for $500 to my door.
> 
> The bike is very clean. I would have to guess it has been ridden less than 100 miles in its life. I was going to change the shifters and rear deraileur out, but the bike is so nice the way it is, I am just going to leave it as is, minus a couple of minor changes (saddle, bars, brakes).
> 
> ...


Nice buy!

Steerer tube dimension is still measured by measuring the OD of the steerer tube. So, if a 25.4/1" stem fits inside its 1 1/8".


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Nice buy!
> 
> Steerer tube dimension is still measured by measuring the OD of the steerer tube. So, if a 25.4/1" stem fits inside its 1 1/8".


Sweet, that means I could convert it to a 1 1/8 threadless fork with disc tabs if the v-brakes aren't strong enough. The only problem is costs, fork, headset, wheels, brakes = about $500.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

If it were mine I would ditch the straddle rods pronto. I remember several stories of people having them fail on them. A basic tektro v-brake would be a safer bet.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

lucifer said:


> If it were mine I would ditch the straddle rods pronto. I remember several stories of people having them fail on them. A basic tektro v-brake would be a safer bet.


I have a set of Avid 2.0 v-brakes and levers on my way from Chucks bikes. I was looking for the 7's, but for $35 for front and rear brakes and levers brand new, I couldn't pass them up. I also threw on a set of WTB Nanaraptors to get rid of those skinny overweight aveniers. Surprisingly, the bike comes in at 42 pounds.


----------



## holmbox (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow. Great find. I bought a new Cousin It with this exact paint job at the old Wheelsmith shop in Palo Alto in 1991. After the weekend, my girlfriend and I realized it was too big for us and convinced them to take it back. They got to keep the money while we waited for Ibis to build a Cousin It the next size down and paint it the metal-flake forest green color we picked. I'm beginning to refurbish/upgrade that one now and poking around the web for ideas brought me here.

I have that same Odyssey straddle wire device that you asked about. I use it with Scott SE (self-energizing) brakes in the rear. Well, I did, until I lost one of the wires to it in a move.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*for probably much cheaper*



CDMC said:


> I have a set of Avid 2.0 v-brakes and levers on my way from Chucks bikes. I was looking for the 7's, but for $35 for front and rear brakes and levers brand new, I couldn't pass them up. I also threw on a set of WTB Nanaraptors to get rid of those skinny overweight aveniers. Surprisingly, the bike comes in at 42 pounds.


you could get a good frame builder to braze some disc tabs on that fork

maybe cheaper than new fork, new headset...

awesome score btw


----------

